# Copper Clad Aluminum



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It appears Copperweld has come out with copper clad aluminum. It was around years ago but these guys seem to be the only ones selling it. Everything is 90C just like other nm cable but this stuff is 1/2 the price. The 10/2 nm can still be used for 4500 watt water heaters if installed on a 25 amp breaker. The stuff has a solid clad of copper
> 
> They also have copper clad steel but I have no idea what that is used for.
> 
> Here is their site which lacks info. Everything basically says contact an agent


It says it's a steel core.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
Sorry, that's what I get for not reading your whole post.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Back in 73 when I started I worked for a fly by night residential electrical contractor. Used coppreclad romex 12/2 everywhere but the kitchen. We would put it on a 15 amp breaker. I was not impressed with copper clad then or now 
LC


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TGGT said:


> It says it's a steel core.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
> Sorry, that's what I get for not reading your whole post.


There is a copper clad steel cable but look again-- there is also copper clad aluminum


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There is a copper clad steel cable but look again-- there is also copper clad aluminum


We had copper clad steel wire from WW2 in our old power house. Surprised me the first time I tried to cut some with my Kleins. 
It was on a stand by steam power generator we were ripping out. Most of it was uninsulated and looked small for its gage.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I never heard of copper clad steel but it is made. Obviously, that is for very specific installations.

At first I was put off by this product but I do see the value in 10/2 nm being used for water heaters. That saves some money and perhaps it can also be used for some heat pumps or ac units.

Not sold on the 12/2 and 10/2 for branch circuits. The product is soft so using 10/2 on receptacles is not bad but it does fill the boxes more. I can't see me using it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I never heard of copper clad steel but it is made. Obviously, that is for very specific installations.
> 
> At first I was put off by this product but I do see the value in 10/2 nm being used for water heaters. That saves some money and perhaps it can also be used for some heat pumps or ac units.
> 
> Not sold on the 12/2 and 10/2 for branch circuits. The product is soft so using 10/2 on receptacles is not bad but it does fill the boxes more. I can't see me using it.


The other issue is after the original fiasco with AL romex, what municipality or AHJ is going to allow it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> The other issue is after the original fiasco with AL romex, what municipality or AHJ is going to allow it.


Aluminum is still allowed by code so if they have an amendment that is one thing otherwise it should not be an issue. 

Aluminum used today is a different alloy then it was years ago, hence the reason we don't need Noslox for the new aluminum conductors.

I bet most inspectors wouldn.t even realize that you are using copper clad wire since it is only noticeable on the ends


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They also have copper clad steel but I have no idea what that is used for.



pole grounds, f' up thieves cutters. probably lightning protection as well, because of skin effect


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Copper clad steel rod is used for ground rods all the time. 
I don't know what copper clad steel wire is used for, but I'd imagine it's an equitable conductor.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Copper clad steel rod is used for ground rods all the time.
> I don't know what copper clad steel wire is used for, but I'd imagine it's an equitable conductor.


ground wire they run down wood poles, steel core is to deter theft


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

copper clad steel is also used for tig or torch welding as steel filler rod.
but in an electrical sense it would be used primarily on poles.
it would withstand higher temp.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wiresmith said:


> pole grounds, f' up thieves cutters. probably lightning protection as well, because of skin effect


Also worth next to nothing at the scrap yard so no use stealing it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

mitch65 said:


> Also worth next to nothing at the scrap yard so no use stealing it.


At least it's cheaper than hard drawn CU & probably harder to cut.


----------

